# Is the R15 any good or....?



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have and Hr20-700 unit in the living room and am about to put a tv up in our spare room for our treadmill. I am running two cables this weekend, but have not decided on getting another HD recorder or going with the R15. I read some horror posts regarding this unit, but was wondering if new firmware has helped the issues? Basically it comes down to HR21-700 or R15. My small wall mountable tv is HD ready so I can go either way.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since you already have the HD service and as you state the TV is HD capable, I would just go with the HD DVR. The R15 is a lot better than it was and is definitely more stable now than it has been and I am very happy (okay, pretty happy) with its performance thus far.

That being said, the HR series does give you some advantages/features that are not there with the R15. For instance, you'll have network connectivity, SWM compatibility, 30 second skip, DoD, etc.

HTH,
Merg


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks. Funny you said that...after I typed the question I thought about it and wondered if my HD service would carry over to the other room. If it did, then the only extra cost of going HD would be the cost of the unit itself since both would require the extra receiver charge.



The Merg said:


> Since you already have the HD service and as you state the TV is HD capable, I would just go with the HD DVR. The R15 is a lot better than it was and is definitely more stable now than it has been and I am very happy (okay, pretty happy) with its performance thus far.
> 
> That being said, the HR series does give you some advantages/features that are not there with the R15. For instance, you'll have network connectivity, SWM compatibility, 30 second skip, DoD, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But to answer your question there are literally millions of R15s out there and the problem rate is quite low.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it were me, I would get the HD receiver/DVR. Month to month, the cost is the same as you already have HD and DVR. All you will pay is the monthly receiver fee of $4.99, regardless of what you select.

Carl


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah...Had a brain lapse for a while. I am going to get the HD unit. Would make no sense at all not to.

Thanks to everyone.



carl6 said:


> If it were me, I would get the HD receiver/DVR. Month to month, the cost is the same as you already have HD and DVR. All you will pay is the monthly receiver fee of $4.99, regardless of what you select.
> 
> Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But to answer your question there are literally millions of R15s out there and the problem rate is quite low.


How do you know? Are you guessing, or do you have some factual data that says the problem rate is quite low?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a R-15 for my rec room and a HR-20 in the living room. I think the difference is night and day with the 20 winning by a landslide. To me it just works much better. The guide scrolls faster the key input seems to have a more immediate response the features are better (multiple series links, DOD {maybe}, etc.). I just called to upgrade the R-15 on Sunday and will relegate the R-15 to the office.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

qwerty said:


> How do you know? Are you guessing, or do you have some factual data that says the problem rate is quite low?


Why question it, he does have connections, remember


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a pretty good chance now that if you order a new SD DVR that it may be an R16, which, based on reviews here, seems rock solid.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> Why question it, he does have connections, remember


I'm guessing he doesn't have access to official failure rate statistics. If I'm right, then it's purely opinion. Based on my experiences, and participating in these forums for over two years, I have the opposite opinion. This thing was extremely buggy when released. It's gotten better, but still has many problems.

Stuart's certainly entitled to his opinion, but if he states it in a manner that implies fact, I think I have a right to question it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That being said, the HR series does give you some advantages/features that are not there with the R15. For instance, you'll have network connectivity, SWM compatibility, 30 second skip, DoD, etc.


But there is also another feature that goes along with the HD DVR's. It's called $$$! If you already have a HD receiver/DVR on your account the MONTHLY charge is the same ($4.99) but the charge to *get it in the first place* might not be worth it depending on how good you are at negotiating with the CSR's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> There is a pretty good chance now that if you order a new SD DVR that it may be an R16, which, based on reviews here, seems rock solid.


Or from what I've read if you wait until summer you'll get an HD DVR with the HD features "turned off" and a smaller HDD installed. That is if you believe what was said on the recent DirecTV investor's phone call. Companies NEVER lie to their stockholders, right?


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Stuart's certainly entitled to his opinion, but if he states it in a manner that implies fact, I think I have a right to question it.


Lighten up, just pokin' at you, that's all. :sure:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey I love My R15's and I guarantee the Guide on mine is as fast as the HR2* units (I can shut my scrolling off too)..... Does it have all the functions of a HR2* unit? NO but is it a solid performer? YES it is.... I think that if there is a next Gen. SD DVR it will function verry closely to a HR2* unit except for HD access... Just a presumption.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have 2 of the original R15-500’s that are over 2 years old, they have never given me any problems and have never been replaced.


----------

